# La verdadera pasion por el MTB



## foesfoesfxr (Feb 27, 2009)

alguien se identifica con esto?


----------



## rrl (Sep 21, 2008)

foesfoesfxr said:


> alguien se identifica con esto?


pa`eso existen las camas king size... pa`caber los 3 juntitos agusto


----------

